# Friday Watch Fest



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive not taken this off since i got it. its been on my list since i joined this forum .one of japans finest .










jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone want to guess what watch I`m/will be wearing?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyone want to guess what watch I`m/will be wearing?












Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I was going to suggest we had a day where we all wore watches we had bought from members of the forum in good deals, I figured it would remind us that fair deals with your mates is what the forums is about after some of the recent hassles...

So you may not want to play but I will be wearning this watch I got from my mate Roger, he used to live about 15mins down the road from me, but since I moved hes a little further now


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

MM this morning:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have something but too lazy to take a picture


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Jaeger LeCoultre, Master Compressor Dive Chronograph


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Bill thats a stonking watch mate! 

Here is a watch that used to belong to Bill B, but came to me via another friend of both Bill's and mine, Raj, who I dont think is on this forum... anyway, its the GO Sport Evo and its on a strap thart our very own Toshi made for it... Cheers mate!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> I was going to suggest we had a day where we all wore watches we had bought from members of the forum in good deals, I figured it would remind us that fair deals with your mates is what the forums is about after some of the recent hassles...


I'll play :lol:

Mind you I could be swopping watches a lot today - as I'm delighted to report I've been delighted with my forum purchases...

I'll start off with this little beauty 



















:bb: :bb: :bb:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

This one arrived today (came home in the son's school bag..) and I just had to share it with you!










sweet!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

This arrived yesterday from a mate in the states. Funnily enough it's not left my wrist since, despite the fact I went mountain biking with my lad yesterday evening. h34r:










cheers

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This one today 










BTW Nice PP Andy :drool:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

DMP said:


> This one arrived today (came home in the son's school bag..) and I just had to share it with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning, and on the original bracelet too.... yum!

Andy - congrats on the Ploprof, I guess it'll be on your wrist for a while yet 

Jason - good to see a UFO. Looks in nice shape

Mach - errr..... maybe the Tudor? 

If we're doing a thread about purchases through the forum, I'll wear this one. I was actually wearing this all day yesterday too, and it's one of my favourite watches. Bought from Jon last year, and IMO it's perfect as it is :yes:










Actually, I don't think I've ever been disappointed by a deal done on the sales corner here :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> This arrived yesterday from a mate in the states. Funnily enough it's not left my wrist since, despite the fact I went mountain biking with my lad yesterday evening. h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, good to see you again! 

Well my G10 still hasn't turned up. It's been about 2 months now  , so I'm on the lookout for a new beater. Criteria: must be pick-and-go (no manual, no automatic), must be sub-Ã¯Â¿Â½50 in case it goes missing like the G10 did, mustn't be a fugly G-stock yucky, so is that another G10? Or shall I start wearing one of the cheaper 218 Accutrons :yes:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This is the first watch i bought off the forum and i still love it, cheers Jason, you found the box yet? :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Hi Andy, good to see you again!
> 
> Well my G10 still hasn't turned up. It's been about 2 months now  , so I'm on the lookout for a new beater. Criteria: must be pick-and-go (no manual, no automatic), must be sub-Ã¯Â¿Â½50 in case it goes missing like the G10 did, mustn't be a fugly G-stock yucky, so is that another G10? Or shall I start wearing one of the cheaper 218 Accutrons :yes:


 Cheers Paul,

Go for the 218's, my franken and the TV one I got from PG are my general wearers, always right, good looking and well, they are hummers 

Andy


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Started this friday early with the O&W 










This one tonight


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Livius de Balzac said:


>


What a superb caseback, lovely.

Andy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This little gem


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Planet Ocean today - and most of the week - must get a better photo.... :huh:


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Mega day today.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another purchase from the forum (thanks Tom  ) - worn very regularly by yours truly & the watch I wore 90% of the time I was in Turkey for my hols. Wore it swimming - both sea & pool - & it never missed a beat (not that I expected it to!)  As there wasn't a cloud in the sky for 2 weeks it got a good charging too ... so did I come to think of it :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Mach - errr..... maybe the Tudor?


How did you know?  :lol:

*Tudor Hydronaut II, model 20030-93570 B3 cal.2671 25 Jewels.*










Appropriate that it fits in with Jon`s theme 



> Actually, I don't think I've ever been disappointed by a deal done on the sales corner here :thumbsup:


There was only one, which I got some time back that wasn`t `as advertised`, but I liked it so much I kept it anyway, however once bitten, as they say :wink2:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

lol doesn't really compare does it


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Got this a couple of days ago and haven't taken it off since!










Awesome watch lol :lol:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Giving this a go - still cannot make my mind up about this watch, sometimes I like it & sometimes I don't!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Right now I am wearing this Seiko:










Anyway, honouring JonW's great idea to call it the "wear a watch today you have bought from a fellow forum member" I will put the Enzo on tonight, which I have bought from him  :










BTW Jon: still haven#t received the watch for my 22mm Omega Mesh, but will post pictures as soon as it has arrived  !

Have a nice friday guys!

all the best

Jan


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Watch I wear the most and feel the most comfportable with in the harsh environment I work in....the NHS


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

This is what I have on at the office today:










What this (borrowed with thanks, Alan) pic does not show is that the seconds hand and the stem of thge day/night indicator are actually blued too - this is one good looking watch!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice watch Guy. looks so much like a JLC. Much more affordable though.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Nice watch Guy. looks so much like a JLC. Much more affordable though.


:lol: just a bit!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Got this one out for today..


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll go along with Jon's theme today. Recently received this one in a trade with Pauluspaolo (cheers Paul :thumbsup for my Fuji camera. Great watch and much better in the flesh than Paul described it, so I am well chuffed!










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hasn't left my wrist for *TWO WEEKS SOLID *

Gary I really need to give this back to you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

47mm M&M "Destro"










Paul


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive not taken this off since i got it. its been on my list since i joined this forum .one of japans finest .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even though i preempted jon's theme this morning it fits in so well .i posted a wanted thread in the section and this watch was offered delivered with some of the best packaging ive ever seen and was the smoothest deal ive ever done ,thanks howard and rlt this place is the best .

jason.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Apologies for the crappy old recycled picture (a decent camera is on my Christmas list, I promise!), but in the spirit of Jon's suggestion here's my Dynamic which I managed to prize out of Rich's hands (Toshi) last year... maybe I was partly responsible for his new flipping habit!  It was, of course, another quick and easy RLT transaction.

Every time I wear it it makes me smile, and it draws admiring comments all the time! It's known affectionately as my 'thunderbird spaceman' watch because its design is so much 'of its time' - when I first bought it a friend said it looked like what a child would draw if they were asked to draw what watches would look like in the future, and I agree!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Steve R said:


>


That looks sooo good Steve :wub:

I suppose there's no surprise I've changed over to this for the rest of the day. Not a purchase through this forum, but a very easy transaction all the less.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

On theme - changed over to this:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Hasn't left my wrist for *TWO WEEKS SOLID *
> 
> Gary I really need to give this back to you


Enjoy it mate and I'll see you next Friday if all goes to plan.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Nice pics :thumbup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with my disco dial today. The suns out and it's in full sparkle mode, not that I need an excuse though really 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Maty from the 70's. To be noted, this watch is certified chronometer by the "Observatoire de BesanÃ§on". Mvt is an ETA 2622. Main difference between "BesanÃ§on" and "COSC" is that the certification of BesanÃ§on is made on the mvt inside the box and not alone. There are 2 punches, one on the back and the other one on the mvt.

Bertrand


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

This today, thank goodness it didnt sell in the sales section when I posted it there a few months back! What was I thinking?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This for the afternoon.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Steve R said:


>


Very nice Steve...love that!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Todays watch Breitling "blacksteel"

Great WE

Martin


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


>


Isn't he wearing it upside down ?? Dipstick!

 :tongue2:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I never ever do this - I'm on my third watch today!

Must be all you good forum guys :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some great pieces on show today 

No suprise Flightmaster Pilot Version


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

It's the Omega this morning:










and the Tudor in the evening:










Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Not wearing this but it was bought through the Forum from Tom. I adore this watch, it's mint :wub:










Today i'm wearing this, love this one too...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Had this on all day at work.










Have now changed over to this for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Big Zeno Pilot Again










Cheers Mal


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

cookie520 said:


> Planet Ocean today - and most of the week - must get a better photo.... :huh:


That has to be the best looking PO of them all - luv it!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Had one of these on this afternoon.

What to do, what to do, what to do


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Bill B said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre, Master Compressor Dive Chronograph


  how bloody awsome is that

You got any more pics? Did you have the bracelet PVD coated ?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

11oss said:


> Bill B said:
> 
> 
> > Jaeger LeCoultre, Master Compressor Dive Chronograph
> ...


I know I know  - Bill seldom contributs to this forum other than the Friday threads by my goodness he has an awsome collection!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Been wearing this one since I got home which fit's in well with Jon's idea of watches bought through the forum.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

These Friday threads really annoy me. Its a real pain having to change what my favourite watch is every week


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Excellent theme for the day, Jon.

This would be the most obvious pick for me...both the watch (from Jasonm) and the strap (from Toshi)...

*RLT 4 #4/50*










...and it's on my wrist today. 

(tire swing not acquired through the forum)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I put this on its velcro strap last night:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> I put this on its velcro strap last night:


Does that mean you're not bonding with it :lookaround:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I put this on its velcro strap last night:
> ...










Phil, I do love a tryer :lol:

I just fancied a change, plus I have the bracelet, rubber and velcro straps for this watch and the only one I hadn't tried it on was the velcro - I can report that unlike some I find it very comfortable, infinitely adjustable and not at all scratchy. I don't know if it will stay on, though, as it looks a lot nicer on the rubber IMHO :wink2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd agree with that Bob, rubber does suit it :yes:

As for me, now I'm home after a full on week, have swapped over to this again


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Had one of these on this afternoon.
> 
> What to do, what to do, what to do


I thought about having a clearout and getting a steel one .... decided I prefer quantity :huh: I think


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Back from work, put this one on, another from the forum


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

I dont have any watches bought from forum members any more but the topic has reminded me of what i have left after selling my "real" Breitlings to a forum member :lol:

so wearing this today


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

sumthin cheap today. got a good deal on some clearout pieces, well last 4 the guy had. dark blu Seikos for less than $50, getting set for holiday gift giving and these were perfect, everyone likes beaters lol


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Air & Water

Have been wearing this for the last three days



















But changed to this when I got home


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's all I needed to see Neal, like rubbing sea salt into an open wound.... Bob's and now your's :sadwalk:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

My latest Forum purchase. Still think its great.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Just arrived today  An Aquastar Regatta. 

No pics yet :huh:

Mike


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Had one of these on this afternoon.
> ...


I would prefer a stainless one but you just can't get them unless you pay well over the odds, value for money ??? who knows but they are superb watches on the wrist, I regret not buying one when I had the chance last year, I got two for the same price but in hindsight I'm not so sure now.

B.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Well going with Jons theme it would have to be my Doxa bought off Jon himself


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Have been wearing this Tissot PRS516 for a day yomping round Dovedale










HAGW

Andrew


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> Have been wearing this Tissot PRS516 for a day yomping round Dovedale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purely by coincidence I was was looking at those Tissot special editions again today to see if they were the same as yours, they don't look like it but they are similar.

B.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Tonights choice for a run down town later


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> On theme - changed over to this:


Apart from the logo/writing (which I'm not too sure about) I _really_ like that.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Started with this










And now this


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

SAR on Havanna Toshi in office this afternoon and relaxing in front of the PC with my CWC diver on another permanent Toshi!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> 11oss said:
> 
> 
> > Bill B said:
> ...


Bill's usually busy but as you say we do get to see his collection most Fridays... The JLC is a new on for him and the watch is all Ti... the bracelet is rubber coated Ti! To be honest I think this week hes spent most days just looking at it... LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for entering into the spirit of the thread, Ive plenty more I could post but will end on this one, It was from my mate Alan (Bladerunner) as a pre wedding present. What a nice bloke


----------

